# black saltwater trolling motor



## klfred (Nov 18, 2014)

looking for a simple black 12v 50-55lb thrust trolling motor. Have always had Minnkota but all of their saltwater series are white - which doesn't work well on a boat that will have some time as a duck blind. I just want simple tiller bow mount - no remote. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would just buy a black "freshwater" minn kota. The only difference (per their own statements) is that the "Saltwater" White motors get an etching primer before they paint it, and the color. The only thing that'll be effected is the paint, and well over time it'll corrode if there's paint missing. My buddies have been using the black ones for a while and haven't had issues. 


With that said, I think Rhodan's motors are black.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Buy a black Minkota and zip tie a salt water metal thingie that degrades


----------



## klfred (Nov 18, 2014)

> Buy a black Minkota and zip tie a salt water metal thingie that degrades


zincs. yeah contacted minnkota and was told using it in saltwater voids warranty and that the boards on the saltwater versions are protected. 

rhodans are fancy / gps. I just want a simple tiller. with a quick release mounting pad - black also.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Paint the white one camo


----------



## LLeone (Apr 8, 2015)

Black denotes freshwater TMs. 
Buy a used one and attached a zinc to the motor housing.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

I've been running a a black freshwater minn kota for almost 3 years with no issues.  I did scuff and paint the clamps, though. It's a transom mount.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

You mean like this??



You had to special order it 14 years ago from Hells Bay!! ;D


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

What kind of boat? What kind of mount do you need? Will you fish it in saltwater?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm using a freshwater TM on my tunnel jon for flats fishing, no problems yet. The differences between fresh and salt versions is an anode on the prop and some of the fasteners on the shaft are stainless instead of just chrome or painted steel.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Just buy a freshwater model or paint a saltwater version black..... Me personally i just buy the freshwater series as im more likely to wear it out from use long before the corrosion sets in and destroys it...... Freshwater models are generally cheaper $$$$ as well


----------



## klfred (Nov 18, 2014)

> Just buy a freshwater model or paint a saltwater version black..... Me personally i just buy the freshwater series as im more likely to wear it out from use long before the corrosion sets in and destroys it...... Freshwater models are generally cheaper $$$$ as well



thats the plan . thought i'd be able to find a black saltwater - guess not.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I have used freshies in the salt for decades now without issue. Ironically the only TM issue I ever had was with my MK Riptide remote. The bearings in the steering head rusted away(4 years old)You would thnk for the $1400 MK charges for a "saltwater version" you would get SS or ceramic bearings. And MKs have composite shafts. So an sacrificial anode won't do you much good. On a MG they may help. I paid $90 on sale for my 55# MK I have now. If it breaks in five years I'm not out much. If it makes you feel better. Take the head of and smear RTV over all over the circuit board


----------

